# building a 5D mag for depleted cells worth it?



## waddup (Aug 29, 2009)

i have this 5 D mag im not using, im wondering if i should put some led in it and a (step down board?) to throw depleted D cells into and use it as a useful (100 lumen?) battery vampire?



worth it or no?

if cells are at a different level of depletion, will it matter?


----------

